# IUI at 39. Is there any point?



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies 

I had my first IUI in May and am due to have my next one with donor sperm in October and a third either November or December.

I have regular monthly periods, all my bloods and scans inc hsg have been normal for my age.

I'm 38 just now and my birthday is the first week of October. I know the chances of success are low - around 10% and probably lower due to my age.

I am saving really hard for this treatment and the 2 IUIs will cost me £2600 in total. 

I have been having second thoughts about things recently. I am in 2 minds about going ahead with the IUIs when there is 90% failure rate. Part of me thinks I'd be better keeping my cash and doing a bit more travelling before trying ivf nearer age 40 where the success rate is much higher - over 30% each time. This would also give me some time to try to meet a partner also. But I AM very broody and would love to be pregnant NOW!

Just wondering what people thought. Has anyone ever got pregnant through IUI at age 39?

Thanks

Heidi xx


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Heidi,
I would say go for it!
The success rates are just numbers and everyone is different. 
Ive had a diui and icsi treatments and bfn each time, but im gonna go back and try another iui hopefully without all the awful drugs, im 36 with an extremely low amh level but hey what's the worst that can happen 
do what you feel your ready to do and don't read too much into the statistics x 
good luck 
bec.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry I am going to say the opposite.

Fertility treatment is expensive and so are children.

IMO your question about delaying to travel and maybe meet someone rings alarm bells for me saying are you ready and able to be a single mum to a child. Sorry to sound harsh but motherhood requires so many sacrifices and your question suggest to me you're not there - yet. 
Btw I'm 39 and just feeding my newborn!


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I DO love travelling and always have done but I know I have to give it up eventually and I want a baby more than I want to travel. Having a baby is all I really think about it!

It's just I wish the odds of IUI were higher. By the time I've had 3 IUIs ill have spent £4000 which is a huge amount if I get bfns. That's why I sometimes wonder if I'm better off waiting a bit and having ivf but then I don't want to wait!

Does anyone have any success stories of getting pregnant with IUI at 39? Or even older?


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm inclined to agree with me, myself and I. It's a long hard emotional roller coaster, we're on our 5th iui. We also love to travel up until treatment we were away 4-5 times a year but since starting treatment we haven't been away once, treatment has come first before anything. I understand your dilemma, if you really don't beleive iui will work I'd wait n save for IVF! In all honesty if we weren't funded by the Nhs we would of probably moved on to IVF by now. Good luck in whatever u decide x


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm sure there are people who've had IUI positives over 40 as naturally people can get pregnant over 40 as well however as you know the chances do lessen with age.

I've had two natural IUIs this year both negative and moving onto IVF.  I'm conscious that at 37 age is not on my side and also as we are not eligible for funding then we need to use a treatment with more chance of success.  It also means that if we need more than one treatment we have time to save money along the way.  Basically all my earnings go towards treatment it's very expensive.

My thoughts after reading so many journeys on here is not to delay treatment but if you feel that IUI has not a high success rate than start to save for IVF, look into overseas clinics.  You may be one of the lucky ones that get a positive first go however it might take years to get a baby and time is of the essence.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Re iui please bear in mind that general advice is three rounds unmedicated and three medicated. 
IVF is not an easy process and although it may seem as greater odds its not if you work out the odds of one ivf versus say financially equivalent of three iui.... 
To the OT have you looked into ai also? I am sure someone on here could advise re that as a possible route?


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Re abroad bwe awarwe some countries do double insemination for iui increasiing chance of success so again maybe worth investiigating.


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I've already tried AI with a coparent for 6 months with no success. Going abroad isnt really an option for me bc I'd rather use a British clinic.

It's true that 3 IUIs are roughly the same price as 1 ivf.

I have my initial consultation on Friday and then ill have my IUI end of September. Part of me thinks I'm wasting my money but I'm going to go ahead anyway. If it doesn't work then at least ill have tried 

Heidi x


----------

